# Built in Refrigerator options GE or KitchenAid



## JBlake (Nov 22, 2005)

I am in the process of building a home and have spec'd the kitchen to have a 42" built in refrigerator.  I am torn between the GE Monogram and the KitchenAid.  I can get the GE Monogram locally for a decent price but a friend just sent me a coupon code for Homeclick for 12% off (code is HCfriends).  My concern about buying online is the cost of shipping a 700 lb item to a job site and who the heck is going to get it from the driveway into the house and installed.  Are there local companies that can be hired just for installation?

Thanks,

James


----------

